# devils lake hook up?



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

anyone here interested in hooking up on devils lake? 
a few guys say they are up for some ice fishing there. 
if so what day works? i'm thinking jan 8th or 9th. later is cool too but its hard to pull myself away from lsc when the ice is good that way! :lol: 


not tryin to head up an "outing" so to speak but it is always cool to hook up with guys from the site! 

its almost time! soon my weekends will be non-existant!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

I would be game...And I'll keep the shanty at home...


----------



## jimhx720 (Jan 9, 2003)

Hey Bolodunn, I'm in. Got a couple of spots on the GPS that I caught some decent perch there last year.


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

i would be game


----------



## huntman63 (Dec 9, 2003)

hey im not but 20 minutes from there count me in i have a nice shanty and power auger dying to cut some holes


----------



## rip-n-lip (Feb 11, 2004)

I live near Napoleon so I don't have far to travel to Devil's. I would enjoy meeting some of the people on this site. So if no one objects I would like to join you when you go to Devil's. Let me know.
Al


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Where is devils at? I am game to meet up there, my girlfriend and I can't wait to get back out on the ice.


Joe


----------



## jimhx720 (Jan 9, 2003)

Fishin Joe, Devils is in the Irish Hills area. Really easy to find and a pretty good size lake. Excellent fishing.


----------



## FILLET MIGNOID (Oct 10, 2004)

Im in...Jackson Here. Not a bad drive for some nice perch and gills.


----------



## fishmann (Mar 14, 2003)

I'll be keepin YA'ALL POSTED.... I've got a cabin on Devils and am gettin ready to do some solid water exploring .... I do real well here during the winter on walleye, pike and bluegills... We'll keep in touch.


----------



## chiefrocka (Dec 16, 2004)

i'm in. i'd be happy to get after those ice eye's out there. off the public access 25 fow...well, you probably read my post in "ice eyes"...anyway just let me know about the specifics of the trip


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

Bolodunn,
I was just out to Devils yesterday and that sucker is completely open

i got this pm today. so it will be a little while before it is good ice. is everyone cool with the date? i'm hoping it don't conflict with the sag outing. really don't want to mis that one!


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm interested in meeting up with you guys out there.I was just over by Round lk. Fri. morning and there was a lot of open water. 

fishmann hows the pike action ? Thats what I'll be after.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

Mule Skinner said:


> I'm interested in meeting up with you guys out there.I was just over by Round lk. Fri. morning and there was a lot of open water.
> 
> fishmann hows the pike action ? Thats what I'll be after.


what are your methods for pike? i'd like to learn that as well. never done it. i'm tryin to build up my arsenal for different types of ice ffishing.


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Tip-ups and a portable shanty that I spear out of :evil: (once spearing season opens)


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

gettin close on the ice that way? anyone from that area got a report?


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

ok, how about the 9th? looks like there is a island lake outing on the 8th. sporting clays! i'm in on that one!!


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

drove by the lake tonight snowmobles were running out about 100ft or so but i seen no one fishing or any shantysi went betwen the lakes didn't make it over to launch to see over there


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

I am up for it on the 9th...Haven't fished Devils in many years...Keep me posted...


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

any ice yet?


----------



## jimhx720 (Jan 9, 2003)

Bolodunn, (and everyone else :evil: ) I am going that way in the morning, Monday. I will post ice conditions when I get home tomorrow evening. I would be going there today, but a good friend of mine's father passed away a few days ago and the viewing is today.

I plan on taking my shanty and fishing all day tomorrow at one lake or another. I am also going to be checking Clark and Sand lake at the very least. Both of those are good lakes that I like to fish also.

I am actually going to be taking a ride out to Grosse Ile and check the canals leading to Airport Bay. Will try and post a report this afternoon.


----------



## rip-n-lip (Feb 11, 2004)

I was on Wamplers today. The ice varied from 6-7" and clear, out from the state park beach. There were some atv's and snowmobiles running the shoreline. An atv pulling a trailer was also out beyond me. Hope this helps.
Al


----------



## chiefrocka (Dec 16, 2004)

I was on wamplers on sunday...small gills and redears in 17fow. really fiinicky. they would come in and really ogle the bait. didn't get nicer fish until i really downsized and used colored spikes. few decent crappie, and one maybe legal eye that broke me off as i slid him out of the hole (one half pound test).


----------



## jimhx720 (Jan 9, 2003)

Fished Devil's yesterday, Monday, from 1pm until 9pm. Had 2 flags 1 little rock bass and 1 decent sized walleye that broke my leader right at the hole. Ice was good evrey where that I went 5 - 6" in most places.


----------



## Fishking34 (Dec 28, 2004)

I have fished the Irish Hills area for 21 years and have never ice fished on Devils lake. I am very interested in hooking up with some people to Ice Fish. I usually fish on a smaller private lake and catch loads of fish, but I am interested in catching some infamous Devils lake perch. I have to work the 8th and 9th but if you could give me some other dates, that would be wonderful.


----------



## DRAG-N-BALLZ (Apr 12, 2004)

Count me in. I have never fished Devil's lake before, but I am up for a challenge. Can use all the help I can get. See ya there.


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

Welcome to the sight FISHKING34. I grew up in the Irish Hills area. Lived on Sand, Evans, and Wamplers Lakes. Great area. Again welcome aboard. Capnhook


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

jimhx720

Thanks for the report on ice conditions there,sounds like its plenty safe. Thats a real bummer when you lose a nice one right at the hole. 

Looks like this is shapping up to be a nice outing with a few new members, hope to see everyone there.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

so the 9th? i may try to get out that way sat. if the ice is good. i have never been to that lake so i don't have a clue!! anyone want to hook up early & show me some stuuf?


----------



## jimhx720 (Jan 9, 2003)

Well, first thing Tuesday morning I went and bought some 10# Fireline and replaced all the flourocarbon leaders on my tip-ups. Maybe it is because it is earlier in the season, but that fish inhaled my minnow. I had it rigged quick-strike with 2 #14 trebles and about 7" between my split-shots and the minnow and when I got a look at the Wally the split was almost touching his nose. He must have already swallowed the damn thing. Well, at least I got to see a flag pop. Nothing like the first flag of the year! Sure got my heart pumping.


----------



## rip-n-lip (Feb 11, 2004)

Just checking to see if there is still going to be anyone fishing Devils Lake on the 9th. If so where are we meeting and what time? Thanks, Al


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Al,
I think this plan for the 9th. fizzled out due to the recent weather warm up. :rant: Not sure if Devils is safe as of right now  
Hopefully we will wake this up at a later date.

I did talk to a guy who works at Knutson's today (Sat)He said they sold plenty of bait and that a few were out on Wamplers lk.
I called a bait shop in leoni twsp(the Minnow Bucket) and they said they sold bait (ie wax worms/minnows) all day, so some lakes in the area have safe ice.
Also called a party store in Waterloo that sells minnows and they said folks were fishing out on Sugarloaf.

I'm gonna hit a small lake in Waterloo tomorrow and will report ice conditions and results when I return.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

yeah other than waterloo i don't know of much ice around. getting another warm-up so i guess we can play it by ear.


----------



## jimhx720 (Jan 9, 2003)

The forecast for next Friday is showing a low of 5, so it should start to firm up again.


----------



## rip-n-lip (Feb 11, 2004)

I fished Wamplers on Saturday afternoon. Several were out. There was 5 inches of clear hard ice with some snow and slush on top. I am also going tomorrow for most of the day. I have not been to Devils so have no idea there.


----------

